# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch miền trung Mũi Né 3 ngày giá rẻ

## dieptour

*Tour du lịch Mũi Né* 
*(Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện máy bay)*

_Mũi Né một trong những bãi biển tuyệt vời nhất Đông Nam Á, đó là thiên đường tình yêu cho những cặp đôi muốn đi nghỉ tuần trăng mật"- Trang web du lịch Skyscanner khẳng định. Mũi Né còn được coi là một trong những bãi biển đẹp và “thân thiện” với túi tiền của khách du lịch._

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Mũi Né (Ăn trưa, tối)*

*Sáng*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – NewStarLight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Hồ Chí Minh lúc *06h00*. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất lúc 08h00, xe đón Quý khách khởi hành di Mũi Né, trên xe qúy khách tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…
*12h30*: Đến Mũi Né, Qúy khách dùng bữa trưa, Qúy khách nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Tập trung tại bãi biển tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên bãi biển như đi tìm nàng tiên cá, đua ghe ngo trên cạn, ai dài hơn ai, đưa nước  về nguồn…cùng nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn.
*18h00*: Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.   

*Ngày 02: Đồi Cát Bay – Suối Hồng  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*06h30:* Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa Qúy khách tham quan đồi cát *suối Hồng,* khám phá vẻ đẹp trinh nguyên của đồi cát vào bình minh của một ngày mới, quý khách có thể thuê máng trượt ( chi phí tự túc) hoặc dùng món bánh bột lọc ( chi phí tự túc) tại khu vực đồi cát suối Hồng. Tiếp tục lộ trình Quý khách khởi hành tham quan *Bàu Sen* chốn thần tiên giữa những đồi cát, Qúy khách có thể thuê thuyền của ngư dân ( chi phí tự túc) ngắm cảnh, câu cá…
*11h30:* Dùng bữa trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa Quý khách tới *Trung tâm bùn khoáng nóng Mũi Né,* được thưởng thức các dịch vụ tắm bùn khoáng, tắm khoáng nóng, hồ bơi khoáng ấm với đội nghũ nhân viên thân thiện chuyên nghiệp luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ tốt nhất cho du khách. ( chi phí tự túc)
*18h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều.

*Ngày 03: Mũi Né – Sân Bay Tân Sân Nhất – Hà Nội  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*06h30:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, tự do tắm biển.
*09h00:* Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, ghé và mua sắm đặc sản tại *Phan Thiết* như: Thanh Long, Mắm Phan Thiết, Mực một nắng… dùng cơm trưa ở Tp. Phan Thiết.
16h00: Đến sân bay Tân Sân Nhất làm thủ tục lên chuyến bay lúc 17h30 khởi hành về đến Hà Nội lúc 19h30. 
19h30: Quý khách về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát.  Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Mũi Né 3 ngày 2 đêm. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 1.890.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình và đưa đón sân bay.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 sao: Hòn Rơm 1, Sóng Biển Xanh, Tiến Phát…phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 100.000đ/bữa chính và ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ/người.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 

1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh //Hà Nội (Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour, khoảng 3.200.000đ/vé khứ hồi - Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể).

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi vui lòng liên hệ để biết chính xác về giá.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com   - http://datvemaybaygiare.vn/*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

